# What kind of tincs?



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

What kind of tincs are these?
http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/d ... pos=-19489[/url]


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

personally they look like yellowbacks to me


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

Yea I agree I'd say yellowback but could be giant orange/regina without the black dot. I think there's been a topic about those before.

A belly shot would probably help.


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

sorry no bellyshot i saw them at the cincinnati zoo and was just curious. they are pretty big and have blue under their chin. coul these be descendents from the giant orange / regina cross breeding fiasco i have heard about?


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

if they have blue under the chin there not YB's


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Matecho? Or are they usually more yellow?


----------

